
Wirelessly powered implants that stimulate nerves in mice - shahryc
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/august/wireless-optogenetic-mouse-081715.html
======
hliyan
Title seems misleading.

    
    
       with a newly developed technique for wirelessly 
       powering *implanted* devices
    

This is not a method of remotely hacking the central nervous system. Rather:
"Stanford engineers develop method to wirelessly power implants that stimulate
nerves in mice"

~~~
beambot
Not to mention... John Rogers' research group already did implantable
optogenetic stimulators with wireless control and telemetry -- reported in the
popular tech press [1] and in the journal Science [2]. The real key
contribution for the Stanford team seems to be the wireless power transfer,
which is fairly limited by their specialized antenna.

[1] [http://www.technologyreview.com/news/513446/wireless-
micro-l...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/513446/wireless-micro-leds-
control-mouse-behavior/)

[2]
[http://www.sciencemag.org/lookup/doi/10.1126/science.1232437](http://www.sciencemag.org/lookup/doi/10.1126/science.1232437)

Better Photo:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/340/6129/211/F1.large.jpg](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/340/6129/211/F1.large.jpg)

------
jcr
shahryc, thanks for posting (and reposting) this story. It's some fascinating
research. The paper in " _Physical Review Applied_ " (linked in article) is
paywalled, but there is a pre-print version available here:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.01493](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.01493)

------
ridgeguy
For those who would like background on Karl Deisseroth, whose lab is involved
in this work, I recommend this New Yorker article:

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/05/18/lighting-the-
br...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/05/18/lighting-the-brain)

------
jrjarrett
Aw, I thought they'd invented the tasp.[1]

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirehead_(science_fiction)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirehead_\(science_fiction\))

